# Can anyone recommend a weight lifting belt?



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, can anyone recommend a decent belt please?

Are leather ones better than neoprene or vice versa?

Is there a leading brand, or are there any to avoid?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

K-Rod said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend a decent belt please?
> 
> Are leather ones better than neoprene or vice versa?
> 
> ...


what waist size are you?


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Good point, 36" pal.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.ironcompany.com/6countourleatherliftingbelt-sizessmalltoxxx-largeschiekl2006.aspx

i have one of these used only a few times you can have for £25.00. they are pretty much the best


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll take a look mate thanks. Why don't you use it anymore?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i lost weight and its too big for me


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

strength shop do a couple of decent ones, if you plan on competing it can only be 4" deep at widest point, if its for strongman or similar the ones with a back support built in are pretty good at around £85


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I use a rehband one, love it and would never go back to my old one now!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Schliek one for me..its sexual, cracking belt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i got this one - i honestly cant complain for the price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150758752833?var=450065582890&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the Gasp belt, got it for 35 notes on eBay


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/cat_15.html

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/weightlifting-belts/cat_52.html


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I got a 4" RDX one off eBay delivered for less than £20 so I'll see how that goes.


----------

